# Festplatte auf einmal readonly, EXT3: Journal has aborted

## 3of10

Hi liebe Community!

Gerade beim kompilieren von der neusten Xorg versetzte sich meine Festplatte in den Read-Only Modus. Im dmesg war noch nachfolgendes zu lesen.

Ist das der angekündigte Tod der Festplatte oder was soll mir ein so unfreudiges Ereignis sagen?

Gruß,

3of10

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x400000

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x400000

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #478980: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inod

e=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0

Aborting journal on device hda6.

ext3_abort called.

EXT3-fs abort (device hda6): ext3_journal_start: Detected aborted journal

Remounting filesystem read-only

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

__journal_remove_journal_head: freeing b_committed_data

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #478994: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inode=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #479012: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0, inode=544109157, re

c_len=28534, name_len=105

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #479018: rec_len % 4 != 0 - offset=0, inode=1953066569, r

ec_len=12074, name_len=10

EXT3-fs error (device hda6): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #479045: rec_len is smaller than minimal - offset=0, inod

e=0, rec_len=0, name_len=0

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

EXT3-fs error (device hda6) in start_transaction: Journal has aborted

----------

## amne

Ich würde mal von der LiveCD/Knoppix/etc booten und einerseits das Dateisystem mit fsck.ext3 sowie die Platte selbst mit badblocks überprüfen.

----------

## ignatz

Interessant, passiert mir nämlich auch gelegentlich. ebenfalls ext3 und ohne ersichtlichen grund. Ein remounten bringt ebenfalls keine Abhilfe, es wird wiederum ro gemountet.

Hab auch schon auf bad-blocks gecheckt. Hatte dann auch einige die ich behoben hab, dann liefs wieder ne weile und jetzt demletzt erst wieder. Hab seitdem nichtmehr gescannt aber, wenn dass ein cascadeneffekt der Platte ist wäre es natürlich schade.

----------

## laralura

Same problem here.... Ab und an entscheidet sich irgendwas die Daten zu verschlimmbessern. Das interessante daran ist, dass sich die Daten auf einem RAID-Array befinden, das keinerlei Fehler anzeigt. Ich kann das System (bis auf "read only") normal weiter nutzen, kein logfile zeigt Schwierigkeiten (außer dem was ich hier quote). Hat da jemand eine Idee oder einen Fix gefunden?

 *syslog wrote:*   

> Nov 16 03:14:00 localhost kernel: EXT3-fs error (device dm-0): ext3_readdir: bad entry in directory #7782402: rec_len %% 4 != 0 -
> 
> offset=0, inode=0, rec_len=77, name_len=7
> 
> Nov 16 03:14:00 localhost kernel: Aborting journal on device dm-0.
> ...

 

```
md0 : active raid5 hda6[0] hde6[2] hdc6[1]

      287691776 blocks level 5, 128k chunk, algorithm 2 [3/3] [UUU]
```

 *uname -a wrote:*   

> Linux *** 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 #3 Tue Nov 9 06:01:07 CET 2004 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

----------

## Turrican

Schonmal mit ide-smart den smart-Status der Platte ausgelesen? Vielleicht zeigt dir das ja den Fehler an...

----------

## brain salad surgery

hi, 

sorry for i don't speak german

but i'm currently having the same kind of problem

on my software raid 5 ext3 partition

kernel: 2.6.10-gentoo-r6

it remounted read-only and e2fsck -cy /dev/md0

revealed lots of orphan inodes and duplicate blocks

when repaired, it goes mad again a few day later

(or hours)...

i don't think it's a matter of drive errors but i

really don't know what causing this...

----------

## NightDragon

Hm. Auch wenn es sich eher nach einem Dateisystemfehler anhört sind ab und an die Ausgaben von S.M.A.R.T. interessant.

der Befehl dazu wäre:

```
smartctl -A /dev/hda
```

Wenns nicht gerade ne uraltplatte ist solltest du über evtl. fehler ort in formiert werden.

----------

